

Will ZFS and non-ECC RAM kill your data? - ingve
http://jrs-s.net/2015/02/03/will-zfs-and-non-ecc-ram-kill-your-data/

======
api
I wonder if this is why Apple backed away from ZFS? Would it mandate the use
of more expensive ECC RAM?

